# Hello fellow posters.



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.

Politically I score dead center on those political tests. Very fiscally conservative and very socially liberal. Socially liberal enough to know the people who NEED IT MOST, are pathetically under served by waste and greed.

I do not flame. I believe every one has a valid opinion no matter what. I realize we are all frail human beings, myself included. Please do not flame or involve me in any pizzin contests with fellow members. Thanks

My responses are usually short with biting sarcastic and very dry humor.


----------



## petro (Nov 12, 2019)

I am sure you already know its a Jungle out there...


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

I like to Bungle in the Jungle


----------



## Jackson (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi POM.  Looking forward to posting with although I know very little about Music.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Hi POM.  Looking forward to posting with although I know very little about Music.


Thanks. Stop by the Music, you'll learn quickly Lol. Treasure trove of categories.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> 
> Politically I score dead center on those political tests. Very fiscally conservative and very socially liberal. Socially liberal enough to know the people who NEED IT MOST, are pathetically under served by waste and greed.
> 
> ...



Belated welcome then 

If you haven't already found it (it's hard to tell), the main music thread is here.  Lively place.  Of course you can start your own thread on any theme you like.

Do you play?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> ...


Thank you so much for showing where the music page is. I introduced myself by introducing that the music page is why I joined and introduced myself in the first place. I don't think I joined because I was really impressed about the intelligence here.

Do I play???..Play what??


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...



Music of course.  Instrument(s).  Or sing.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lol. I can play," Pop Goes The Weasel" on the piano with my index finger. My singing is so bad that the echo never comes back .Lol

However. I have the ear for great tunes and individual instruments on the tune. Plus I have a good eye for the vids for the tunes. Plus my love of music history is an additional strength.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...




Ah well there are many ways to play that aren't there...

​
Somewhat derivative though....

​


----------



## OldLady (Nov 12, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> 
> Politically I score dead center on those political tests. Very fiscally conservative and very socially liberal. Socially liberal enough to know the people who NEED IT MOST, are pathetically under served by waste and greed.
> 
> ...


Hello, ma'am or sir.
Enjoy yourself; there are many musicians here.  So moisten your reed and wax your bow--and have a mid-afternoon snack.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> ...


Thanks OL.....You can address me as Sir 364 days a year. However you can call me Mam one day a year when I switch hit......j/k

You got a great music page here.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 12, 2019)

What genre of music soothes your savage soul?


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2019)

Hey POM, so glad to meet you and WELCOME to another music lover. When I drive Madonna ( my car ) along the coast, I usually have Pitbull's tunes cranked full blast. I also love and appreciate all genres of music including Hip Hop!  And I love that thread my dearest Pogo sourced. He has a GREAT ear for some fine tunes.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Hey POM, so glad to meet you and WELCOME to another music lover. When I drive Madonna ( my car ) along the coast, I usually have Pitbull's tunes cranked full blast. I also love and appreciate all genres of music including Hip Hop!  And I love that thread my dearest Pogo sourced. He has a GREAT ear for some fine tunes.



That kind of flattery will get you everywhere my lovely watery goddess.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Hey POM, so glad to meet you and WELCOME to another music lover. When I drive Madonna ( my car ) along the coast, I usually have Pitbull's tunes cranked full blast. I also love and appreciate all genres of music including Hip Hop!  And I love that thread my dearest Pogo sourced. He has a GREAT ear for some fine tunes.
> ...


That was my greatest hope, my love.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> That kind of flattery will get you everywhere my lovely watery goddess.





AquaAthena said:


> That was my greatest hope, my love.



Get a room...


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of flattery will get you everywhere my lovely watery goddess.
> ...



Good idea.  You buyin'?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Good idea. You buyin'?



Negative...


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 12, 2019)

A belated welcome, Persistence. I hope you enjoy yourself. You must be a virtuoso on air-guitar. Be careful on the political stuff. I've had insults that I never knew existed. You have to have a skin as thick as an alligator's.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea. You buyin'?
> ...



We're gonna need the luxury suite.  Just because she deserves it.  

She's still here right?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> We're gonna need the luxury suite. Just because she deserves it.
> 
> She's still here right?



I think she possibly had fresher and younger fish to fry...


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yes, but not for long. ( oh, and p.s. I'm buyin'!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...



See what you did, I'm reading your avatar and I could swear it says "Carnal Coast".


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We're gonna need the luxury suite. Just because she deserves it.
> ...



Hey they don't get fresher than me.

Fishier either


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > We're gonna need the luxury suite. Just because she deserves it.
> ...


There is no age to the spirit, sweetheart.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yes, on the inside. Always.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



CHEESES it's getting hot in here for such a cold day.......


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2019)

Pogo said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Isn't that wonderful?  Some things in life just happen for the better. And now, because this thread is getting off-course and I am otherwise encumbered, I must say "adieu" until the morrow.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 12, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Don't say adieu dear.  That means you'll never see the other person again. 

Say au revoir.    À la prochaiine, chère.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 12, 2019)

AquaAthena said:


> There is no age to the spirit, sweetheart.



Very wise words...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Nov 12, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> 
> Politically I score dead center on those political tests. Very fiscally conservative and very socially liberal. Socially liberal enough to know the people who NEED IT MOST, are pathetically under served by waste and greed.
> 
> ...


Fiscal conservatism and social liberalism and completely incongruent. Eventually the liberal invades the pockets of the conservative. Meh...your ambivalence is standard.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 12, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> ...


Thanks. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## beautress (Nov 15, 2019)

Welcome.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Nov 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> Welcome.


Well Thank you. I missed this. The shortest posts are the best. Lol.

Wow over 10,000+ messages and over 10,400+ rating. I am in the Halls of Greatness this lowly creature am I


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 5, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Been around a little bit now. I specifically joined for the music board. One of the better ones around. Lol. Good job. I'd like to thank all the great music posters for your contris.
> ...


Hi Von. Are you a German Prince??....... I forgot about your post.   " My ambivalence is standard?"  Is this a Harlequin romance story??

I am fiscally conservative with a forensic auditor to do the yearly books.

I am socially liberal because I believe in a STRONG social safety net, WHICH GOES ONLY TO the needed said of such benefits. Forensically accounted for every year........Thanks


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 5, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Horseshit...you are a typical guilt ridden, conflicted white male. I get it, you want the chocolate with the peanut butter...but call it what it is...half assed.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 6, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


You have a great knack for a warm welcome. Don't ever change. Have a nice life...............


----------



## Mindful (Dec 6, 2019)

I love a bit of ambivalence.

Ambiguity too.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 6, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


You as well...thanks for the confirmation of mediocrity.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 8, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Be polite.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 8, 2019)

Mindful said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


I rather agree with Jew Hater on this one.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


And I definitely have to agree with you. What do we agree on?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 8, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


After reading dozens of your postings...Nothing.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 8, 2019)

Indeependent said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


I never once read one of your posts. Nor I have never seen your avatar. Nor have I ever seen your handle. Yet you've read dozens and dozens of my posts and yet you barely exist in my conscious.

If I have never even known your name or your existence on Earth. How do you know so much about me???????...Could you name specific posts of your interest in my dozens and dozens and dozens of my post????????. S , I only have less than 900.lol

Half of them are in the music page...lolol


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 8, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...




xx


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 8, 2019)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Persistence Of Memory said:
> ...


Mostly because you are so obvious it’s not worth my time to respond to you.
All you are is a typical neo-Con who hates Trump.


----------

